# Bodyweight workouts



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone else do bodyweight only workouts?

Here's what I am doing.

Incline Pushups

Crunches

Squats

Normal push ups

Cacoons

Step up knee raises

I do ladders for 7.5 mins and start at 1 rep rest 2 seconds - 2 reps/4 rest - 3 reps/6 rest etc until I fail to go one higher then work back down to one and repeat.

It's bloody hard work but I feel awesome afterwards and it's working 

So what do others do?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good for fitness and leaning up, not so good for gaining muscle


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Surely as I grow stronger tho I can do more until failure which will build muscle tho right?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Bodyweight Squats :huh: bodyweight squats are going to build muscle like no other!.. said no one ever :lol:


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> Bodyweight Squats :huh: bodyweight squats are going to build muscle like no other!.. said no one ever :lol:


Thanks for your helpful input.


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Depends entirely on what your goal is. For building serious muscle you need to lift heavy...this usually means heavier than your own body weight (squat/deadlift etc). What you're doing is commendable, no doubt, but if you want to push forward from it you'll need to start throwing heavy things around


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

KrazyDave said:


> Does anyone else do bodyweight only workouts?
> 
> Here's what I am doing.
> 
> ...


your avi is forget calm and go beast mode .... yet your contemplating bodyweight workouts LOL hardly beast mode


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I was thinking the exact same thing on the bus to the city so I went and bought these..



Should get me started until I've got the confidence to hit the gym eh


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

good to see you are making an effort but buying dumbbells that you can carry in a one handed case is not enough weight


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm only just starting dude. I can always buy more weight.

What would you recommend?

Can someone explain what 1 rep max is please?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

KrazyDave said:


> I'm only just starting dude. I can always buy more weight.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Can someone explain what 1 rep max is please?


One rep max is the most weight you can possibly lift for one rep of a certain exercise.

If you intend to train at home then have a look on ebay for some more weights. Get some long spinlock dumbells handles like 16" or 18" and then get some weights. A bench would be good too.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm saving for a bench now too. I can get em from the sports shoo in town cheaper then on ebay. I have to pay postage and import tax on stuff from the tinterweb here 

I'm gonna build up to bigger weights. I'm finding what I've got is ok for now


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I do pull ups but thats about it bodyweight wise.

I had a book about the prisoner charlie bronson and his routine. Ok he had alot of time to kill in solitary but if u fancy doing 2k push ups, 1k tricep dips etc then fill ur boots. He got quite a strong body out of it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Is there anyway you could do parallel bar dips like between two heavy chairs and pull ups. For squats can you do single leg squats.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm gonna go with the weights after all 

I do have a chin up bar coming tho for my back more then anything.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Honestly I'd just go to a gym, the weights in there aren't going to be so big that there's nothing you can start with, the competitive environment of a gym will push you to work harder and allow you to gain some knowledge from other more experienced people, everyone i know that's just said "I'm going to start at home with some dumbbells" has never gotten further than doing some bicep curls in his bedroom.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

check out rosstraining.com. nothing wrong with following a bodyweight only routine , they certainly can be punishing routines when used for cardio, I have done the same (for a period) until I missed the weights too much.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

In most cities or towns there are budget gyms, 20 quid a month no contract so you can quit whenever. you will be better off doing that.

easier cheaper, and at the gym, if you are still unsure there are people who you can help.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Honestly I'd just go to a gym, the weights in there aren't going to be so big that there's nothing you can start with, the competitive environment of a gym will push you to work harder and allow you to gain some knowledge from other more experienced people, everyone i know that's just said "I'm going to start at home with some dumbbells" has never gotten further than doing some bicep curls in his bedroom.


Thing is mate you don't know me! I don't quit! Ever! I will get there but in my own time.



A_L said:


> In most cities or towns there are budget gyms, 20 quid a month no contract so you can quit whenever. you will be better off doing that.
> 
> easier cheaper, and at the gym, if you are still unsure there are people who you can help.


Not here there's not. I live on a tiny island in the middle of bum **** nowhere. The place looks like the moon. Cheapest one I've found so far is €45 but includes 2 spa days a month so I'm going to go there. The gym looks spot on. I just want to loose some of this beer fat before I go. It's a confidence thing. I also have the body source app on my phone that's keeping me motivated and my misses is really supportive so I will get there.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

KrazyDave said:


> Thing is mate you don't know me! I don't quit! Ever! I will get there but in my own time.
> 
> Not here there's not. I live on a tiny island in the middle of bum **** nowhere. The place looks like the moon. Cheapest one I've found so far is €45 but includes 2 spa days a month so I'm going to go there. The gym looks spot on. I just want to loose some of this beer fat before I go. It's a confidence thing. I also have the body source app on my phone that's keeping me motivated and my misses is really supportive so I will get there.


Fair enough, just my opinion on it mate


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I know mate. To be honest I want to get stronger for fighting so I will eventually hit the gym. Give me a few months n ill be there. I only started doing bodyweight exercises to prove to the misses I can stick at it. She don't mind me buying weights now n will love spending every other weekend at the spa lol

Thanks for dropping in dude


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally... in between all my training, eating, sleeping and training... I don't even have the time or energy to do any bodyweight stuff when I'd rather be sprawled out on my sofa or.. sleeping haha.

Before I started to lift I used to do a LOT of bodyweight training; I love the concept of building a really solid foundation with it; pulls ups, push ups, dips, chin ups... EVERYONE should be able to do them.

It's actually shocking when you see guys who can "lift" weights but SUCK at bodyweight compounds... in my opinion, that isn't ideal and says a lot about their approach to training.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you kristina. I'll do a bit of both over the weeks


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Big ape said:


> your avi is forget calm and go beast mode .... yet your contemplating bodyweight workouts LOL hardly beast mode


Firstly the term "beast mode" irks me, something thats come along with the fad of motivational quotes and posters on facebook.

But ignoring that for one moment, whilst body weight work may not be mine or your chosen modality of training Olympic gymnasts, top level fighters, millitarys all around the world etc have used body weight work to form some seriously intense workouts and (in the case of gymnasts) build a decent amount of muscle.

So i wouldn't be so quick to judge. A male gymnasts daily workouts would destroy most men.


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

Right I dunno what to do.

I read that most body builders struggle to do Pushups and chin ups so I don't get how muscle size can mean you have strength if you can't lift your bodyweight off the floor. Also I'm not interested in juicing or whatever it's called. I'm scared of needles anyway lol

All I want is to be strong. I've had trouble with a few people and want the next one to start **** to regret it. I also want to get in shape and be healthy. Plus I'm really enjoying what I've been doing so far. I feel awesome!!!!

I can do bodyweight exercises well and in only 3 weeks I've lost 4 kilos, started getting my V shape back and feel stronger too. I'm eating healthier and as much protien as I can in every meal. I've got weights too which I can use to build muscle but being a huge muscle monster isn't what I'm after. I wanna be strong and agile. Not intimidating and slow.

Where can I find some decent info on training exercise, calisthenics and strength training?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

KrazyDave said:


> Right I dunno what to do.
> 
> I read that most body builders struggle to do Pushups and chin ups so I don't get how muscle size can mean you have strength if you can't lift your bodyweight off the floor. Also I'm not interested in juicing or whatever it's called. I'm scared of needles anyway lol
> 
> ...


Have a read of the stickies regarding training and starting off mate they will help you and get you on the right track, everyone starts somewhere although wanting to built some muscle and get more agile won't do much in terms of the next guy starting **** with you regretting it, I've had punch ups in my younger days with much bigger and more agile guys than myself and come out on top


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

KrazyDave said:


> Right I dunno what to do.
> 
> I read that most body builders struggle to do Pushups and chin ups so I don't get how muscle size can mean you have strength if you can't lift your bodyweight off the floor. Also I'm not interested in juicing or whatever it's called. I'm scared of needles anyway lol
> 
> ...


If they struggle with pull ups it's either they are fat or are not that strong or just need to practice them as they require balance.

You can get strong with bodyweight exercises. Pull ups and parallel bar dips are two very good exercises. If you get good at them then hold a weight either a dumbell in your feet or get a belt designed to attach weights(could make your own with a weight lifters belt and a chain and clip).

Legs are the hardest to train without weights. If you can get some dumbells then lunges are a good exercise and don't require that much weight to make them hard.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Firstly the term "beast mode" irks me, something thats come along with the fad of motivational quotes and posters on facebook.
> 
> But ignoring that for one moment, whilst body weight work may not be mine or your chosen modality of training Olympic gymnasts, top level fighters, millitarys all around the world etc have used body weight work to form some seriously intense workouts and (in the case of gymnasts) build a decent amount of muscle.
> 
> So i wouldn't be so quick to judge. A male gymnasts daily workouts would destroy most men.


Ok .... In terms of cardiovascular yeah.

not to build muscle to full potential.

does the op wanna be a gymnast?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Big ape said:


> Ok .... In terms of cardiovascular yeah.
> 
> not to build muscle to full potential.
> 
> does the op wanna be a gymnast?


I assume not and yes you are correct in terms of building muscle it's not optimal but what's that got to do with bodyweight work not being (for want of a better term) "beastmode"?

My point is simply that you can perform some seriously "beastly" workouts with jut your bodyweight.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do these. Without the weights in your situation. Just use a broom handle instead of the bar...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> I assume not and yes you are correct in terms of building muscle it's not optimal but what's that got to do with bodyweight work not being (for want of a better term) "beastmode"?
> 
> My point is simply that you can perform some seriously "beastly" workouts with jut your bodyweight.


mate its friday .. stick a tampon in


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm sticking with calisthenics. You CAN build a decent body with it and I WILL be able to do more pushups then anyone just lifting weights. I'll prove it in about 6 months time


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Big ape said:


> mate its friday .. stick a tampon in


Hmmm, first of all what a fantastic well thought out response, very adult and secondly I think you might not understand how the menstrual cycle works...


----------



## KrazyDave (Aug 28, 2014)

staffs_lad said:


> Hmmm, first of all what a fantastic well thought out response, very adult and secondly I think you might not understand how the menstrual cycle works...


Hahahahaha


----------

